# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Forum behavior and courtesy

## Alf

Im a bit unhappy about this post.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2574016

I know the moderator is right i.e. you dont own it still spending time and effort trying to solve it I got annoyed when somebody else jumped my post. Man being a protective animal. Since the forum members live in different time zones how about an 8 to 10 hrs time of grace before somebody else jump in?

Yes lets keep the OPs happy by all means but what makes a person spend time and effort trying to solve problems in this forum? For me its partly to pay back for help received. Then its the intellectual challenge in solving a problem (all of it!) and finally the satisfaction one gets when the occasionally the OP marks the tread Solved and click on the scale and rate your answer.

If somebody posts a very impressive solution to a problem I can click on his/hers scale icon and add a comment but can I add points as well?

If I click on the Rate Thread can add a rating to the thread but do I add a rating to the participants of the tread at the same time?

Most eager to too see if I get any response to my grumblings and rambling.

Alf

----------


## royUK

Any one can answer a question at any point. Simply because you answered first does not give you exclusive rights to answer. There's often several alternative answers available.

Also, time difference often means that an OP might get impatient

----------


## Mordred

Hi Alf, I'm just going to add my 1.2 pennies on this matter.  Why is it wrong someone else jumping in?  What if someone else has a much better way to do something?  Should he/she not post their solution?  I've seen some threads where a handful of gurus of this site will be giving their interpretations regarding the best solution and then discuss why or why not their solution is better!  Personally, I feel that the more the merrier!   I think that those of us that try to help, as well as those that do actually help, can learn a lot more by seeing alternative ways of doing things and for that, multiple member postings is important!

----------


## Alf

> What if someone else has a much better way to do something? Should he/she not post their solution?



Hi! Did you really read my post? If you followed the link to the Excel General forum you would see that I admitted the other solution was better than the one I was considering.

What I asked for was if there should be a time of grace 8 - 10 hrs before somebody else buts in because to me it makes more fun to solve the whole question. So far I've received 3 answers where everybody thinks it's a bad idea. So it seems the forum thinks it's a bad idea. Well I can live with that. Does not make me happy but what the heck.

What makes me worried is all the talk of what the OP needs and wants. Yes the OP is important but what about the other half of the forum. The one who answers OP's question? What make them tick?

Alf

----------


## Miraun

This is excel... There is no single solution to ANY problem in excel.  Typically, OPs are unclear, and don't always give the best directions, or restrictions on ways that things can be solved.

Take a look at:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-criteria.html

3 different responses, 3 different methods.  If you want your rep, give the best answer.  If someone else chimes in, talk about the relative strengths of your answer versus their answer in a non-combative way.  If their formula is incomplete, but using a better method, concede it and complete it to move on.

We are here to assist individuals who are having problems with excel.  We are volunteers.   For some reason, we want those shiney little green bubbles next to our distinct names that don't link us to real life.  If you lack the motivation and drive to get more shiney green bubbles, then perhaps posting on these forums isn't right for you.  There are no requirements to entry or exit.

----------


## royUK

Rep means very little, I've posted some, what I considered, complete and useful solutions 7 barely received a thanks. Then I've received positive rep for suggesting an example workbook is added. basically, forget rep, forget who is first to answer just try to answer - then you learn & the OP gets a solution

----------


## Mordred

> Did you really read my post?



  Of course I did, and that's why I added my own 1.2 pennies!   :Smilie:

----------


## Alf

Hi Miraun!





> For some reason, we want those shiney little green bubbles next to our distinct names that don't link us to real life



Yes! Now you touch the hub of the matter. I do really crave those shiny little green dots!

royUK!

If you have over 22000 posts I guess those green dots don't mean much but if you only got just over 200 you really do crave them!

Alf

----------


## Mordred

I like the green dots too and I do like getting rep points when I help (and I don't know if I've gotten a rep point for half of the problems I've helped with).  I guess that's royUK's point when he says reps mean very little but I think you are right Alf when you say green dots might not matter as much to someone with 22000+ posts and a gagillion rep points.  At any rate, you have to move past the rep points and just help in order to learn more.  That's what I am trying to do!

----------


## Domski

Bear in mind that someone might look at a thread, take a while working out and posting a reply and in the meantime you've got there with your post(s). It happens a lot if you don't refresh the page before posting.

You'll get plenty of green dots Alf, even I've got a few  :Wink: 

Dom

PS Forgot I'm not supposed to be here....

----------


## Alf

Hi Mordred





> At any rate, you have to move past the rep points and just help in order to learn more.



Yes you are right and I know it but still why should only the OPs have a patent on bad behavior? When I joined this forum in 2004 the norm was that people got thanked for their efforts most often with a feed back on how the proposed solution worked. Now days its more of an exception.

As you are a man of 1200+ points do tell me can one get that high without becoming an alcoholic? Me at only 250+ points have had an increased whiskey consummation since those carefree days I was only at 175+

Alf

----------


## Mordred

> PS Forgot I'm not supposed to be here....



You can never leave!  Bwahaha, BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA - AHA! :EEK!:

----------


## Alf

Hi Domski!





> Bear in mind that someone might look at a thread, take a while working out and posting a reply and in the meantime you've got there with your post(s). It happens a lot if you don't refresh the page before posting.



Yes it has happened to also a number of times. Since English is not my mother tongue it sometimes takes more time fore me to compose an appropriate answer then it takes to solve the Excel problem. And then I post in a hurry not realizing I did not refresh first feeling like an idiot when I do read the other postings I missed.

So having ranted and grumbled since almost 11 AM until now 6 PM I guess Ill have a last glass of whiskey and relax.

Alf

----------


## Mordred

> I guess Ill have a last glass of whiskey and relax.



I'm thinking a nice Cognac will do when I get home tonight!   :Smilie: 

Only 5 more hours to go!

----------


## arthurbr

I'll settle for a sip of Calvados right now....

----------


## Miraun

I know, I know... Rep means very little... but there's no other measurement to go on.  Even though we know that 1/20 forum posts get the rep that we want, I think it just makes it that much more impressive when we reach a new bubble.

That paired up with I'm a very tangible person, as I'm sure 99% of excel users are.  I don't exactly get warm fuzzies when I solve a problem, I want shineys.

Plus, I get to tell my office that I'm the 115th highest rated excel guru on the excel help forums out of ~237k members.  It's my goal to make it into the top 100 and earn a second bubble!

----------


## Mordred

> Plus, I get to tell my office that I'm the 115th highest rated excel guru on the excel help forums out of ~237k members.



Where did you find that stat?

----------


## Mordred

> I'll settle for a sip of Calvados right now....



I've never had that but now I want to try it!

----------


## Miraun

> Where did you find that stat?



Community tab, then Member List, click on the reputation icon to sort descending, then just find yourself and count where you are on the sorted list.

You're 39th, unless I count fail.

RATE UP IF THIS HELPS!

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Community tab, then Member List, click on the reputation icon to sort descending, then just find yourself and count where you are on the sorted list.



Miraun, that's disgraceful behaviour! you'll never catch me doing that (I'm 6th)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## royUK

Are you looking at post counts, mine is 22000. That's not rep points though

----------


## Miraun

Nah, Daddy is 11th on posts, 6th on rep.

On that note:  Poor VBA Noob.  7th on posts, 135th in rep.

Now if only we could do a Rep / Post view.

----------


## Mordred

How is it that VBA Noob can have 12000+ posts but only one square for rep points?  Has no one ever repped him/her?

----------


## royUK

VBANoob hasn't been around for a long time. No-one seems to know where he went

----------


## Alf

Miraun!

I never knew this!





> Community tab, then Member List, click on the reputation icon to sort descending, then just find yourself and count where you are on the sorted list.
> 
> RATE UP IF THIS HELPS!



Let me be the first (hopefully) in this thread to click on your scale icon and rate your answer.

Alf

----------


## Mordred

> Let me be the first (hopefully) in this thread to click on your scale icon and rate your answer.



You might be second! :Cool:

----------


## Miraun

And thanks to the two of you, I got a second bubble, and moved up to 98!  Time to join in the Whiskey and Calvados... and to google what Calvados is...

----------


## Alf

Question: what is the most exotic drink you ever had? My self I’ve tried the Icelandic snaps called “Svarta Döden” (Black Death). Not my favorite drink.

And also the German Danziger Goldwasser (snaps with minute flakes of gold floating around in it). At least it looks impressive even if the taste is quite ordinary.

Alf

----------


## ConneXionLost

As the designated "oafish lout" in this scenario, I must admit to some confusion regarding the thread.

Time limits?  By the time my post was added, it was 12 hours after Alf's, and 6 hours after the OP's (respective most recents).  How many planetary rotations did I need to add?

Most OP's don't bother returning for an answer after the first half hour has elapsed and they've timed out.  So if you don't post quickly, you usually won't get any response.

As stated before, the regulars here like to identify as many alternative solutions as can be found.  This is an incredible amount of free knowledge, and is one of the many real treasures* of this forum.  I'd hate to see that curtailed by time limits.

* - Yes, yes, shiny bubbles are nice too!

---

Getting Hyderized with Everclear in Hyder, Alaska.

----------


## Mordred

Everclear is a whole lot of wrong poured into one little bottle!

----------


## Alf

Hi ConnectionLost!





> As the designated "oafish lout" in this scenario,



 Did I write that in my post?

Yesterday evening (Swedish local time) I posted my answer. OPs replay arrived 6 hrs later i.e. around midnight again local Swedish time at that time I was asleep in bed. 

So since I spent time on this problem I was annoyed that 1) The OP did not give me all relevan information and 2) somebody answed befor I had a chance to do so. Childish of me of cource but we are not always acting rational.

Still your solution was a better one than the mine a thing I also said in my post. The reaction on my proposed time limit has not been suportet by any forum member so far and so I'll forget about it. You ok with that?

Alf

----------


## teylyn

Just returned from Vanuatu: Kava -- tastes vile and I couldn't get down sufficient amounts to show any effects ...

----------


## ConneXionLost

> Did I write that in my post?



Of course not! This is just my poor attempt at humour concerning the situation. I don't think you intended any offense, and I don't feel offended, so making light of it is a way to move past it.





> You ok with that?



Absolutely!

----------


## Mordred

> Just returned from Vanuatu: Kava -- tastes vile and I couldn't get down sufficient amounts to show any effects ...



Is that like marijuana for drinks?

----------


## daddylonglegs

Hey Alf!

changing the subject.....

I see you are from Gothenburg - do you know it well? I'm passing through that city in a couple of weeks time - just a brief stop, would you recommend any sights that ought to be seen?

Also I was recently in Calvados - the part of Normandy that produces the eponymous liqueur. It's essentially brandy made from apples (for those who haven't googled it).......not bad but where I sampled it (probably not the cheapest location) it was 8 Euros a pop so I didn't overdo it......

----------


## teylyn

> Is that like marijuana for drinks?



It's supposed to relax you. But in contrast to pot, it's perfectly legal. You can even buy it in New Zealand, but I don't think I will.

----------


## martindwilson

hmmm calvados i think its made by duff

----------


## Alf

Hi ConneXionLost!

Glad to her that you didnt think I intended any offence! By the way did you notice that our OP got back to the thread, thanked us both and signed his post Solved. Did he click on your scale icon? He didnt click on mine. Sight!

Hi daddylonglegs!

At the moment Im living both in Gothenburg and Stockholm. Do you pass through Stockholm as well on your trip through Gothenburg? Would be nice to meet for a drink.

Sights to recommend in Gothenburg, perhaps the harbor, the botanical garden, a boat trip to the fortress Marstrand. About Marstrand its said that the great German General of tactics von Clausewitz only smiled twice in his life. The first time when he was told his mother in-law had died and the second time when he saw the fortress of Marstrand.

Do you have any special hobbies and interest (aside from Excel that is) I could probably do a better recommendation of things to do and see. 

The sea food is said to be very good in Gothenburg as the fish is always recently caught. As a Norwegian I beg to defer. At home where I come from we first put the potato to boil then we go fishing!

Alf

----------


## Alf

By now I think this thread has outlived its usefulness. Ive had my say and got most of my questions answered. Thanks to all who participated and gave me feedback.

Im going to mark this thread Solved and let people spend their time on more important subjects i.e. helping OPs.

ConneXtionLost: Im happy you did not take offence by my ramblings. Thank for sharing the points OP gave you. It was not necessary as your answer was spot on, mine was not.  I also liked your use of logic in building the formula. I was checking if cell C contained a string and cell D contained a value. Then I did it the other way round, checking if C contained a value and D contained a string. Your solution showed me that I only needed to check if C or D contained a string.

daddylonglegs: You can PM about your visit to Gothenburg / Stockholm hopefully Ill at the right place at the right time.

Miraun: Best of luck to you in your hunt for the small elusive green dots!

And to all the rest of you

Greetings

Alf

----------


## Marcol

The *green points icons are totally irrelevant*, yes they are nice to have, but any system that puts me on a par with Roy, shg, etc ..... and indeed suggests I'm "better" than Richard Schollar (who only has two), has to be missing something.

----------


## Domski

> and indeed suggests I'm "better" than Richard Schollar (who only has two), has to be missing something.



Not better but it could be an indication that you have made an effort to be more helpful on this particular forum. I take it as a comparative indicator against someone who maybe has asked hundreds of questions. Admittedly once you get beyond a point they are a little meaningless.

Dom

----------


## Mordred

> Dom



You can't stay away!!   :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## Domski

Page comes up each time I open t'interweb and I have to have a peruse to see what folk are chatting about. I note with satisfaction that the quality of answers has diminished greatly in my absence.

Please try harder  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Alf




> ........
> I know the moderator is right i.e. you dont own it still spending time and effort trying to solve it I got annoyed when somebody else jumped my post. Man being a protective animal. Since the forum members live in different time zones how about an 8 to 10 hrs *time of grace* before somebody else jump in?..........
> *Most eager to too see if I get any response to my grumblings and rambling.*
> ........



_ I guess it all a case of personal preferences. Anyone who posts freely giving so much has the right to decide how they post. Some post less frequently, trying to explain as much as possible of the codes they supply. Others prefer to help as many people as possible and will as part of that occasionally jump in when others talking more time are still busy with their solution. Occasionally that can frustrate, but no one has a right to impose their preferences on others, especially as it is a Free site.  so anyone who gives freely has that right to decide how and when. 
_  FWIW., *just*  my *opinion*  , would be to see some of the amazing experts here take a little longer, explain there amazing solutions in a bit more detail. ( I take the time to search a long way beack learning from old Threads. Many solutions are sadly repeated, but often few are in detail explained, which makes it harder to learn from  ) In the periods when very experienced members only see threads where they can give many short answers to, possibly coming in to a thread were someone, possibly with less experience, is already busy, maybe, *yes,* they could wait a bit, detail there answer a bit more, or do some sport instead: I believe these people deserve to have a very long and healthy life, and the extra sport could help there. Benefitting both themselves and the people who are so grateful to have the benefit of their Knowledge and experience. 
Alan

----------


## teylyn

Alan, why on earth are you dredging up a four-year old discussion?

----------


## Alf

Perhaps





> The evil that men do lives after them;
> the good is often interred with their bones.



One probably should replace evil with stupid but who am I to tinker with the words of Shakespeare.

Alf

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi teylyn,




> Alan, why on earth are you dredging up a four-year old discussion?



_ As I understood it the Water Colors is for any relaxed off-topic discussions. I was having some thoughts along the lines of those in this Thread.
_ Again as i understand it ( Please do correct me if I am wrong ), the procedure should in this Sub Forum  be to look first to see if the Theme has already been discussed and add to it rather than starting a new Thread with the same Title and Theme. Indeed it is often the case in Sub  Forums of this nature that moderators will merge here Threads or even delete them if they appear to be tackling the same subject. I have seen this here just recently. 
_ I think it is in everyone’s interest to reduce the number of similar Threads in this Sub Forum. I fully understand that in the other Main Forums this could border on “High jacking”, But i do not think that is the case here. 
_ Indeed it is common practice for members to do exactly as i have done, albeit not typically going so far back in searching. 
_ I had simply been thorough in my search before starting a new Thread.
_ I believe I am acting in the spirit of the “rules” of this Sub Forum, even if they are not clearly written as such. ( Of course I would welcome any comments from moderators on this one – But then again the danger of taking the discussion away again from the main theme. Ah the Forum Life !!)
Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .........
> One probably should replace evil with stupid but who am I to tinker with the words of Shakespeare.
> ..



Hi Alf,
_ I am afraid i am a bit too thick to follow what you are saying.
_ I just thought you brought up a very good and worthwhile point for discussion
Alan

----------


## Alf

Ok, what I'm saying is that this is not a post (thread) I'm not proud of. As my attitude 4 years ago was much more "protective" / "territorial" i.e if I was the first to answer a post I felt I was the "owner" of that thread.

Hopefully my attitude is much more relaxed these days but my stupidity (not evil) in that thread will "live" as long as the present database excist.

Alf

----------


## TMS

@Doc: 



> ... and the extra sport could help there.



Disagree.  I used to think I should play some sport to keep me fit and healthy.  So, 40 years or so ago, I played squash ... and damaged my right knee (cruciate ligament, damaged cartilage, etc.)  Some 10 or 15 years later, having never fully recovered, I started playing Badminton ... same story, left leg, though slightly different cause.  As an aside, somewhere along the way, I tried ice skating ... dislocated my left shoulder.  As you may imagine, I decided to stop playing sport whilst I still had an undamaged limb.  Now, and for some years, I can't even walk fast, let alone run, and, if I carry a suitcase or briefcase, there's every chance it will knock my knee(s) and I fall over.  Now, in my sixties (MG, that ages me), I look back and think I'd have been a lot fitter, healthier and happier if I'd never bothered with sport  :Frown: 

As to the topic, I think we probably all go through a phase of parochial ownership of a thread or threads.  But we grow out of it (at least, I think I did).  I've learned so much from seeing the different ways a problem can be tackled ... some of which I have adopted and can utilise, some of which I never quite understand well enough to use unaided ... but which I can at least Google and plagiarise.  And some I will never, ever, understand and that remain completely beyond me.  And those solutions are the most welcome as often I'd be out on a limb with no hope!

Yep, four year old discussion but still, maybe, of interest.  And why not?  If only to embarrass Alf  :Wink:   :Smilie: 

Regards, TMS

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi TMS





> @Doc: Disagree..... I look back and think I'd have been a lot fitter, healthier and happier if I'd never bothered with sport 
> 
> As to the topic, I think we probably all go through a phase of parochial ownership of a thread or threads.  ....
> ...four year old discussion but still, maybe, of interest.  And why not?  If only to embarrass Alf  
> ...




   Thanks for adding…
  Sorry about the injuries, I think that is maybe just bad luck.... But on the other hand ( and considering my health at the moment ) there is maybe something in what you say. .. I do notice in all the people I know some who try a lot ( for example with sport to keep healthy ) have bad luck while other who do nothing are OK. But on balance the sportier come out better. We just belong to the unlucky ones.  
  Thanks for the encouragement in worth of bring the discussion back up. I will get over my ( only very minor I think ) phase of parochial ownership if I( hopefully )  get less thick and so quicker… ( well one should never give up hope I suppose , regardless of how futile it might seem !! :Smilie:  )

 As for Alf,    :Wink:  :Smilie:      , yep  , I have a feeling he can take it somehow    :Smilie:  :Wink: 

Alan

----------


## Alf

> If only to embarrass Alf



Be my guest :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

@TMS Sorry to hear about your injuries. We have this saying in Norway that a strong and active *** life will protect you from the dangers of sport.





> Now, in my sixties



Well in 3 months time I'll be 73. Makes me wonder what is the average age in this forum? I got the impresion that there are a lot of oldies here.
As i said to Alan in a PM that if I'm still active in the forum at 75 I would like to change my moniker from "Alf" to "Oldy from Moldy". Could I "reserv" this moniker now do you think?

Alf

Ps Did you hear the story about Groucho Marx entering an airplane early 50ies. He was told he could smoke his cigar if he did not embarrass the ladies.
“Oh, can I choose,” he said. “Then I prefer to embarrass the ladies.”

----------


## FDibbins

Alf, I think a few of us are indeed way past the "youngster" stage.  Im 57

----------


## TMS

64 tomorrow ...

----------


## jaslake

74 in 3 weeks...

----------


## TMS

Beginning to think this should be called the "old codgers forum"  :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

Data Range

*A*
*B*
*C*

*1*
DOB
Today
Age as of today

*2*
8/4/1957
9/30/2015
58 years  1 month 26 days




=DATEDIF(A2,B2,"y")&" year"&IF(DATEDIF(A2,B2,"y")<>1,
"s ","")&" "&DATEDIF(A2,B2,"ym")&" month"&IF(DATEDIF(A2,B2,"ym")
<>1,"s ","")&" "&DATEDIF(A2,B2,"md")&" day"&IF(DATEDIF(A2,B2,"md")
<>1,"s","")

----------


## jaslake

@Alf

I'd think you quite right 



> I got the impression that there are a lot of oldies here.



I have it on direct authority that the Top Ranked Member of this Forum (no names) is a scosche younger than me...and is quite brilliant...even at that advanced age. :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

Happy Birthday Trevor - 77 next March :Smilie:

----------


## Alf

Happy Birthday TMS  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

It seems that Excel(lence) comes with age!

Alf

----------


## Tsjallie

Hmm, not only participating in this forum is a joy. Being 59 it's also rejuvenating  :Smilie:

----------

